

Ask HN: Why my story got dead? - vishnucom

I have submitted a story(http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4355112) here but it got dead. Please let me know the reasons why it got dead.
======
mooism2
(For benefit of other readers, I think [http://www.techieapps.com/googles-new-
feature-data-locking-o...](http://www.techieapps.com/googles-new-feature-data-
locking-on-spreadsheets-and-more-effective-search-for-users/) is what the OP's
submission linked to.)

I didn't see your story before it was killed, so I can't speak for anyone who
actually flagged it. But these are my thoughts:

The article is poorly written. It contains numerous grammatical errors and may
have been machine-translated from another language, possibly for SEO purposes.

The article is not very substantive, nor is it very interesting.

I would not have flagged it myself, but I would have downvoted it had I been
able to.

------
debacle
It's not dead. It's pining for the fjords.

Sometimes, especially with new users, these things just happen. Develop a bit
more Internet points and you wont hit the spam filter as much, I don't think.

Also note that I remember hearing that links to certain domains get flagged
automagically.

Finally, in the future email an admin instead of posting an Ask thread about
these types of issues.

